# How To Show Hidden Files And Folders For Most Windows Operating Systems



## flavallee

Compliments of this site:

http://www.xtra.co.nz/help/0,,4155-1916458,00.html

so don't give me the credit for it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Windows 95*:

Open My Computer.

Select the View menu and click Options.

Select the View Tab.

Select the Show all files Radio Button.

Click OK.

*Windows 98*:

Open My Computer.

Select the View menu and click Folder Options.

Select the View Tab.

In the Hidden files section select Show all files.

Click OK.

*Windows ME*:

Open My Computer.

Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options.

Select the View Tab.

Under the Hidden files and folders heading select Show hidden files and folders.

Uncheck the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option.

Click Yes to confirm.

Click OK.

Click Start, Programs and Accessories and open Windows Explorer.

Select a hard drive from the left hand side of the Windows Explorer window.

Select View the Entire contents of this drive.

*Windows 2000*:

Open My Computer.

Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options.

Select the View Tab.

Under the Hidden files and folders heading select Show hidden files and folders.

Uncheck the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option.

Click Yes to confirm.

Click OK.

*Windows XP*:

Click Start.

Open My Computer.

Select the Tools menu and click Folder Options.

Select the View Tab.

Under the Hidden files and folders heading select Show hidden files and folders.

Uncheck the Hide protected operating system files (recommended) option.

Click Yes to confirm.

Click OK.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnWill

For 2K and XP, it's not necessary to show the protected O/S files to show most hidden files. I leave that setting set, but show normal hidden files.


----------



## flavallee

JW:

I copied-and-pasted it from the site and highlighted the operating system versions. I didn't make any changes to the wording.

Personally, I uncheck everything that starts with "Hide" and check everything that starts with "Display" or "Show" in the folder options.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnWill

I keep the system files hidden, I really have no desire to see them anyway most of the time. If there's ever an occasion to access them, it's simple to unhide them.


----------



## Soundy

Hmmm, this thread is mis-titled: it should be "How To Show Hidden Files And Folders For All Version Of Windows".

There are a LOT of other operating systems that aren't covered.


----------



## flavallee

I think we've got the most commonly-used Windows operating systems covered here.


----------



## redivivus

lol. 'Useless common sense for dummies.'


----------



## Soundy

Doesn't mean the thread title isn't misleading, or just plain WRONG.


----------



## lotuseclat79

JohnWill said:


> For 2K and XP, it's not necessary to show the protected O/S files to show most hidden files. I leave that setting set, but show normal hidden files.


Hi John,

You raise an interesting point - i.e. that there are normal hidden files as opposed to protected hidden OS files.

If you want to understand the guts of Windows XP, for example, its worth an offline excursion trip to see what's there - especially if you ever have to use the Recovery Console with limited function to recover your crashed system accompanied by BSOD and a STOP error message.

Its also worth becoming aquainted with the Windows XP Crashed.doc here for just such an occurence.

After the offline excursion, of course, recheck to hide the protected hidden OS files.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill

Soundy said:


> Doesn't mean the thread title isn't misleading, or just plain WRONG.


Happy now?


----------



## flavallee

JW:

Thanks for making the change to the thread title. I was going to suggest that in order to keep everyone happy.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnWill

Just trying to keep the wheels greased.


----------



## Soundy

And on that note... it's even easier from a DOS, COMMAND or CMD prompt!

DIR /A will list "All" files


----------



## flavallee

JW:

How about putting a "CLOSED" to this thread?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ferrija1

there's no need for that


----------



## JohnWill

Closed at originator's request.


----------

